# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Recherche framework ou moteur compatible java et Android

## dawadam

Bonjour
Je fais un jeu qui utilise un peu de 3D.
J'aimerai qu'il puisse tourner sous java en webStart par exemple et sous Android.
Je me suis pench sur OpenGL et sa drive ES, chaque plateforme ayant aussi ses multiples versions, a devient compliqu.
J'aimerais me simplifier la tche avec un outils qui grerait la version d'OpenGL en fonction de la plateforme et me permettrait de ne coder qu'une seule fois.

----------


## forthx

Presque triste a dire tellement on le retrouve sur tout les fronts :
Unity (pas de java mais il y a un quivalent du webstart)! Il y a aussi le jmonkey engine (le support d'android est en cour de dev a ma conaissance).

----------


## dawadam

Merci pour cette rponse, j'avais oubli le post depuis le temps.
Je me suis tourn vers le frameworks jPCT (java et Android) car il fait moins usine  gaz que ce que tu me propose.
Mais en fait je crois que je vais me contenter de grer en OpenGL-ES au final.

----------


## GPPro

Je complte si jamais des gens tombent l dessus via Google, il y a libgdx qui est multiplateforme et plutt bien foutue.

----------

